
Free Advertising Space on XP-Dev.com for Startups and Software Developers - rs
http://www.xp-dev.com/blog/960/free-advertising-space-on-xp-dev-com-for-startups--entrepreneurs-and-freelance-software-developers
======
rs
Hi HN. Just thought this will be useful, seeing that there are plenty of
startups here, and I just wanted to lend a helping hand.

